
Tesla in Autopilot sped up before Utah crash - jijojv
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/police-report-tesla-autopilot-sped-utah-crash-55424283
======
jijojv
Data from the Model S electric vehicle show it picked up speed for 3.5 seconds
shortly before crashing into a stopped firetruck in suburban Salt Lake City,
the report said. The driver manually hit the brakes a fraction of a second
before impact.

The driver of the vehicle, Heather Lommatzsch, 29, told police she thought the
vehicle's automatic emergency braking system would detect traffic and stop
before the car hit another vehicle.

She said she had owned the car for two years and used the semi-autonomous
Autopilot feature on all sorts of roadways, including on the Utah highway
where she crashed, according to the report.

Lommatzsch said the car did not provide any audio or visual warnings before
the crash.

~~~
voodootrucker
This is consistent with the other crash, in which the radar detects stationary
objects, but ignores them because it doesn't sense on the Y axis, and a parked
fire truck looks just like a metallic overhead sign.

